# Moon theme - help!



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Moonlight Sonata (Amadeus/Mozart/Wolfgang)
Moon River (Louis)
Blue Moon (Blue)
Man on the Moon (Buzz)
Lunar Eclipse (Luna)

It's weird how it's so much easier to get male names than female names from this theme!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

What about "Shoot for the Moon", call name "Star" after that "if you shoot for the moon, you'll fall among the stars" saying?


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

kennel name Black Moon - Lilith
kennel name Child of the Moon - 
Kennel name Bad side of the moon - Hecate
Kennel name Fly Me To The Moon - Frankie, Franny (I love this song by Sinatra) the song mentions Star, True, Jupiter, and Mars 

Female names for moon
Selene
Phoebe
Artemis
Luna
Diana
Isis
Nanna
Aphroditi
Sirona


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

kdmarsh said:


> Moonlight Sonata (Amadeus/Mozart/Wolfgang)
> Moon River (Louis)
> Blue Moon (Blue)
> Man on the Moon (Buzz)
> ...


I know! That's what I was finding too! Moon River and Blue Moon were on my list but have been used a lot, so those are out even though they are awesome. 

I'm just trying to think of feminine names and am having the hardest time.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Dexell1827 said:


> What about "Shoot for the Moon", call name "Star" after that "if you shoot for the moon, you'll fall among the stars" saying?


I liked that one too but didn't think of Star for the call name! Very cute!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

I have always liked "Luna" (moon in spanish) as a girl call name. You could use that for any of the moon registered names.

Other thoughts:
To the moon and back
Fly me to the moon
By the light of the moon
When the moon hits your eyes
Howling at the moon
Under the same moon


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Kennel Name Claire D'Moon ( Claire)
Kennel Name Only A Paper Moon( Ballad, Song, Lyric)
Kennel Name New Moon (Wishes)
Kennel Name Dark Side Of The Moon- Floyd
Kennel Name Moon Over Miami ( Tropic, Bikin)
Kennel Name Moonshine and Roses- Missy, Whiskey, Spirits)
Kennel Named Goodnight Moon 
Kennel Name's Dancin' In The Moonlight (Star)
Kennel Name Light Of The Silvery Moon (Silver, Sterling)
Kennel Name Cool Moon Rising (Chilly)
Kennel Name Moon River ( River)


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

kennel name dancing in the moonlight - Dancer


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Female moon related names:

Aisha
Selena
Chandra
Soleil
Deva 
Lewana 
Indu
Neoma
Cadence


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Amaris means child of the moon
Crescent


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I love the name "Amaris".  

Diana was the moon goddess (I think? if you go the myth route - Apollo was the sun, his sister Diana symbolized the moon).

Lunar Marie (I think "Lunar maria" are plains or "lakes" on the moon) - Call her Marie.
Luna Eclipse - Luna
Blue Moon Queen - Diana or Queenie
Moonshine Honey -

The other thing is to pull out your astronomy book and go through the different moons through the solar system.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Aine
Luan / Lean Irish
Monday

kennel name Under the Moonlight - Bette, Betty
kennel name Do you want to Dance - Moonlight


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Half Moon Bay- Call name "Marin"


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

I'll throw in a couple.

Song-Based Ideas for Girls...

Fly Me to the Moon (Frankie)--the girl version of Frank Sinatra
Can't Fight the Moonlight (Leanne)--for Leanne Rimes


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

mygoldenkids said:


> *Can't Fight the Moonlight (Leanne)--*for Leanne Rimes


 Love this one<:


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Over the Moon - Joy


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm a fan of Fly Me to the Moon - but that's mostly because that's mine and hubby's song. =)


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

you guys are awesome!!! If you think of any more please post them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fly Me TO the Moon and...*

I love Fly Me to the Moom and Straight to the Moon, Alice!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Moonshadow, from the Cat Stevens song-one of my faves


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Claire's Friend just beat me to "Over the Moon" and I think her suggestion of call name Joy is PERFECT with that. Could not be better.

And my favourite Moon is the book, "Goodnight Moon" - and you could call her "Hush..."


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> Claire's Friend just beat me to "Over the Moon" and I think her suggestion of call name Joy is PERFECT with that. Could not be better.
> 
> And my favourite Moon is the book, "Goodnight Moon" - and you could call her "Hush..."


LOVE both of these!!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

If (and it's a big IF since they are very young and need to be evaluated) we end up taking a girl from this litter, I had - coincidentally - already picked Over the Moon for our girl.  I don't think the call name will be Joy even though it totally should be. My silly husband is so picky about call names! I'm trying not to jinx anything though so that's all I'm going to say about it for now


----------



## MissLibby (Aug 6, 2011)

I love reading the naming threads! I have a few ideas, but I have only named one dog before and there was not a theme or anything. Hopefully these would fit the AKC requirements:

When the Moon Hits Your Eye (Amore) (or Martin for a male)
What the Moon is Made Of (Cheddar, Brie, Bleu...you get the idea)
Must Be a Full Moon (Trouble)

Harry Potter fans could probably come up with something fun based on the character Moony.


----------



## MissLibby (Aug 6, 2011)

mlopez said:


> LOVE both of these!!!!


Me too...especially the call name Hush!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of the show Frasier, with Martin's helpmate, Daphne Moon. (call name Daphne). Not sure what the registered name would be, though.
Already suggested, but also like
"Bang Zoom to the Moon" from the Honeymooners, call name Bang or Zoom.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love the song "How High the Moon".

If there hadnt been a "Shine" theme, I might have named Lush Harborview's How High The Moon- Dazzle


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My co owned girl is Celebrations Over The Moon, call name Luna.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Drive-by Mooning - "Blush" or "Flirt"


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> If (and it's a big IF since they are very young and need to be evaluated) we end up taking a girl from this litter, I had - coincidentally - already picked *Over the Moon* for our girl.  I don't think the call name will be Joy even though it totally should be. My silly husband is so picky about call names! I'm trying not to jinx anything though so that's all I'm going to say about it for now


 
I can't keep Hey Diddle Diddle out of my head now.

Sea of Tranquillity- Dream (which the astronauts could not do because they were too jazzed to sleep)

If you should end up with a male puppy, there are many good names assosciated with NASA/The Apollo Missions/ and the Moon.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Stella means Star, so that could somehow be the call name or incorporated into the formal.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

paula bedard said:


> If you should end up with a male puppy, there are many good names assosciated with NASA/The Apollo Missions/ and the Moon.


 
My thought was Mission to the Moon - call name Apollo, but I also thought that sounded more male-ish.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

White Lightning - call name Shine (white lightening is moonshine)


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Kennel name How High the Moon- Already said but call names could be Ella for Ella Fitzgerald or Gloria for Gloria Gaynor both have done the song.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

One of the names we considered for J was "Bliss" because that was a joy like name. Still one of my favorites, probably because it reminds me of Trixie too,


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

HAHAHAHA I love this one, but I'd make the call name "CHEEKY" !



GoldenSail said:


> Drive-by Mooning - "Blush" or "Flirt"


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> HAHAHAHA I love this one, but I'd make the call name "CHEEKY" !


Awww very good call name!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

How did I miss that one!!!!!?? So funny!!! I really want one of the boys to be Moons Over My Hammy, callname: Denny. Don't think anyone will do it though. LOL


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> HAHAHAHA I love this one, but I'd make the call name "CHEEKY" !


Awesome. Totally awesome name for a Golden.

(My girl gets called Cheeky Monkey far too often! She's still a mischievous puppy in her 11 year old heart. And I love it).


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Kennel Name's Hazzard County Moonshine - Jesse Duke (jesse or Duke... lol)

Kennel Name's Moonpie - Sheldon (if you like The Big Bang Theory lol)

Kennel Name's Trip To The Moon - Laika (the first dog to go into space on Sputnik)


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Kennel Name's Hazzard County Moonshine - Jesse Duke (jesse or Duke... lol)
> 
> Kennel Name's Moonpie - Sheldon (if you like The Big Bang Theory lol)
> 
> Kennel Name's Trip To The Moon - *Laika (the first dog to go into space on Sputnik*)


Love Laika for a girl. That would also go well with Fly Me to the Moon...


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

How about Barking at the moon call name Lyric.


----------

